# Home wanted for two male rats. Leeds



## acunningham (May 5, 2011)

I currently have two male rats around 1 year old looking for a new home.

They have come from a home where they did not get much contact and were fed through the bars of the cage. Due to this both are not too keen on being picked up/stroked at the moment, although they are improving with some attention and can be handled if needs be. 
One of them will bite fingers through the cage bars as it always used to be food on the outside and likes to investigate with his teeth when out and about. He does not seem to actively try and bite at people, just whatever is in front of him. Having given my girlfriend a little bite and managing to bite the cat they are unfortunately now in need of a new home. 
The other one does not bite, just a little nervous with contact at the moment.

They are lovely little guys, black/grey and white in colour and always keen to see what's going on.
In Leeds, West Yorkshire, can be dropped off.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd take them if they could be gotten to suffolk some how. Im doubting thats realistic though!

ShadowRat.com


----------



## beccyboo (Jun 18, 2011)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If someone can pick up in essex area then might be possible. I can pick up from Leeds and get my OH to take down to Essex....but would need transport from there to Suffolk.


----------

